

Show HN: Google News, Slashdot and Twitter in 3D - c3d
http://www.taodyne.com.nyud.net/shop/en/blog/42-showing-rss-feeds-in-3d

======
c3d
I'm looking for a good way to get latitude and longitude for a given piece of
news. Does anybody know how to do that?

~~~
jeromef
There is a standard called GeoRSS (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeoRSS>), but
I had a hard time finding news feeds that actually contain geolocation
information :( This said, the wikipedia page has an interesting example that
may make a good demo: the USGS realtime, worldwide earthquake list for the
past 7 days (with magnitudes).

